
Can I safely eat 4 eggs a day? - mgh2
https://medium.com/@markmoschel/can-i-safely-eat-4-eggs-a-day-56d25380d186
======
giardini
'The Roosevelts,' Ken Burns' Latest PBS Documentary said that Teddy Roosevelt
ate a dozen eggs for breakfast every morning.

At _" U.S. Presidents Eating Breakfast"_

[https://www.mrbreakfast.com/breakfast/presidents-eating-
brea...](https://www.mrbreakfast.com/breakfast/presidents-eating-breakfast/)

it says:

"Theodore Roosevelt (1901-1909)

President Teddy Roosevelt was pretty set in his ways when it came to
breakfast. He’d have hard-boiled eggs and homemade rolls. He insisted that the
eggs be cooked until solid throughout. Medium or soft-boiled eggs wouldn’t cut
it. As for the rolls, they had to be fresh and there had to be a lot of them.
In the rare times that he’d deviate from his routine, it was usually in favor
of hominy with butter and salt."

~~~
lsh
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hominy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hominy)

